# Second Year in Middle TN



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

Well it's now June, halfway through the year, time to start my 2022 journal!

I only have pictures of the backyard so far, I think it's doing well. The bermuda is filling in nicely, but I do have a sedge problem to work on. And we have two additions to the yard. This is our first time gardening, I hope everything is staying healthy!



I have to keep cutting the zucchini and pumpkin back because they're shading out the other plants! The raised bed is made of untreated 1x8 pine.



These are tomatoes that I recently transplanted from their seed starters. This bed is made from six cedar fence pickets and some scrap 2x4. I'll be making a drop string trellis from EMT conduit soon.



The only applications I have made so far are prodimine for pre-emergent and bifenthrin/imidacloprid for bugs. The prodimine did a great job for stuff like clover and dandelion, but the crabgrass still got through strongly in parts of the front yard. I'm planning to spray some Celsius this week, I just need to pick up some surfactant. I probably should get around to fertilizing too. I had a career change that has impacted my budget for lawn care.

On the list this year to take are of are my natural areas/flower beds. I need to cut borders and mulch badly. My wife and daughter want to replace the holly bushes in front with hydrangea, and I want some azaleas somewhere.

And here is a random shot of my venus fly trap flowers!



Here's to a great 2022!


----------



## A3M0N (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm not sure if it's too late in the year, but my plan is to get this section sprigged and rooted. I'm not too worried if it spreads or fills in, I just want to get it started so it can start filling in next season. We got 1.5 inches of rain yesterday, but usually this corner and the left of the tree is dry and dusty. I have several areas like this I need to work on.

I've been "cultivating", or just letting it go, the bermuda around my firepit to make sprigs out of. I marked spots around six inches apart, then cut enough five in sprigs to bury two inches deep. It may be overkill, but I dunked about half of them in root growth hormone to see if they grow quicker. Then I poured on some all-purpose plant fertilizer.

I didn't get the entire section sprigged today, just a little part in front of the sidewalk.





I really like the nice patch of zoysia, but it spreads extremely slow. It has spread some over the last two summers, but not nearly as quick as the bermuda in my backyard. So, I hope they will look decent next to each other! Bermuda is slowing creeping through the front anyway, so I figure its inevitable at some point it will overtake the zoysia.


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

Looking good! I think you're good on the timing. We've had 80 degrees well into October the least few years around here. I started a test renovation on my front lawn about 3 weeks ago. It's loving this weather right now!


----------

